# Looking for a beagle puppy



## GladwinHunter777 (Jan 26, 2012)

Would like to know if anyone knows of any good breeders for beagles that come from a bloodline of hunters? Looking for a female, possibly a lemon, but will be just as happy with a traditional tri color. I'm in Gladwin but would consider anywhere in michigan within reasonable distance.

Thanks!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

GladwinHunter777 said:


> Would like to know if anyone knows of any good breeders for beagles that come from a bloodline of hunters? Looking for a female, possibly a lemon, but will be just as happy with a traditional tri color. I'm in Gladwin but would consider anywhere in michigan within reasonable distance.
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.facebook.com/Michiganpbeagles/?fref=ts

He's also a member of this site!! I have had three pups from him one died no fault of him !! they are great hunters!!


----------



## GladwinHunter777 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks! He has good looking dogs. Just not sure I can justify $750 for a beagle pup.


----------



## BigRocks_Beagler (Oct 21, 2016)

Give Harry Cassidy a call, he has a litter of pups right now and another on the way. they are from fantastic hunting stock and at a fair price. parents on site that you can see run in his 40 acre rabbit enclosure located in Manton mi. 
phone# is (517)749-9700.... p.s. He also has adult running dogs for sale.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I purchased mine from "galaxy kennels" in Rockford mi. Little far from u but they have tri colors lemons and reds. Mine is a red and 13". He's great with kids and training moves fast as he's got good blood. Rabbits were a natural for him and I'm not expert trainer in fact I would barely call myself an amateur. Their pups around $300-$400. And this season I trained him for grouse and he flushes good also loves freeing squirrels.


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

$750 for a unstarted pup? I have owned/run/bred/hunted/trialed beagles for over 30 years....and I've never heard of that much for a pup. But hey, more power to them if they can get that much. I've always thought beagles are way underpriced, especially considering people are selling custom mixed breed "pets" for several hundred bucks. It has been my experience that a well bred unstarted pup will sell for anywhere from $200 - $400, with $250 being fairly common. Even though $750 is higher than what I have experienced, keep in mind how much goes in to a well bred hunting hound. Years and years of evaluation and selective breeding. I have never understood why "pets" can sometimes fetch big $$$, while a well bred hunting beagle sells so cheap.

BigRocks...I'm glad to hear Harry Cassidy is still around. I used to run with him years ago, but have been out of touch with him in recent years. He DOES have a fine enclosed running grounds. He is for sure someone to consider a pup from.

There are many "styles" of hunting beagles. For a person new to beagling, it can be confusing. If you are unfamiliar with the different styles, I would avoid the "fastest running" style dogs, and also avoid the slowest "walkie talkie" style dogs. Start with a solid medium speed well bred beagle, and your own preference will evolve as you learn more. My simplest advice is this: feed them rabbit tracks. Get them in the field as often as possible, and it WILL pay off. If you ever want to ask any questions, post or send me a message. I'd be happy to help.


----------

